# Where can we camp and ride an ATV?



## Alan R (May 5, 2009)

Hello. Can someone please help me find a camp ground with water and electric hook ups where my young novice daughter can also ride her ATV?
We are hoping to find one as near as possible to Lavonia, GA 30553.

Thanks.


----------



## davis211 (May 5, 2009)

http://www.durhamtown.com/

take a look - only a couple of hours from you.


----------



## dirtysouthracing (May 6, 2009)

You can also try BroadRiver ATV park .


----------



## Alan R (May 6, 2009)

dirtysouthracing said:


> You can also try BroadRiver ATV park .



I actually found that website, but I call the number and it has been disconnected. i wasn't sure if they are still in business.


----------



## 2789britt (May 7, 2009)

i just calles it and it went to there answer machine and they are still in business


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 7, 2009)

http://www.atvtrails.org/Townscreek.html

Town Creek is a great place for a novice, without the crowds.

http://www.atvtrails.org/Georgia.html


----------



## Mission (May 7, 2009)

x2 for durhamtown

and broad river has changed owners, still open, they changed the website:

http://www.broadriveradventurepark.com/


----------



## hoochfisher (May 9, 2009)

x3 for durhamtown! i love that place! it is crowded on the weekends but, they have a few kiddie tracks and plenty of trails. trails tend to be far less crowded than the tracks on the weekend.


----------



## Alan R (May 21, 2009)

2789britt said:


> i just calles it and it went to there answer machine and they are still in business



What number are you calling? I get a Verizon Wireless "no longer in service" message. When I call the number i found here also they're website is no more.


----------



## wmasseyiv (May 26, 2009)

Towncreek has some great trails, but with all the rain it is muddy!!!


----------



## Jeb (Jun 13, 2009)

Highland Park Resort. I've never been there but I have been told its a great place to ride. They have cabins for rent and tent camping I know, not sure about rv hookups ect.
              Jeb


http://www.highlandparkresort.com/index.htm


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2009)

farther south , you will find rocky creek in culloden, ga.


----------



## robert0035 (Jun 24, 2009)

Houston valley orv park Ringold, Ga


----------



## 1jdon (Jun 25, 2009)

Try Yellowbluffatv@yahoo.com  Ride this weekend, camping too.

J Don


----------



## EON (Jul 1, 2009)

Durhamtown   Hold on to your wallet.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 1, 2009)

EON said:


> Durhamtown   Hold on to your wallet.



yeah , they will even charge you to pitch a tent


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Alan R said:


> I actually found that website, but I call the number and it has been disconnected. i wasn't sure if they are still in business.



Here you go...

http://www.georgiaoffroad.com/facility.php?facilityid=89


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 18, 2009)

just-add-dirt.com lists ride areas in all states....


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 27, 2009)

Look up Coal Creek OHV just outside of Knoxville. Almost 80,000 acres..tons of trails from gravel roads to extreme. There is a really nice campsite called Windrock Park that has trails from the campsite to the trails..also another one down the road that you can drive the quads from. Awesome place with lots to see.


----------

